# City of London Lunatic Asylum Stone House Hospital - 2012



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 12, 2012)

Visited with Skeleton Key..A nice saturday midday wander...
I wont go into all the history as its been covered so well already..so here are a few of my photos..​






















































































































































_
reeeeealy high ladder leading to the tower that SK was desperate to climb but didnt as it was pitch black outside by the time we surfaced from the depths of beyond._.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 12, 2012)

Lovely shots hoping to see this place before its gone


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 12, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Lovely shots hoping to see this place before its gone



Thankyou..must admit it is a lovely place i really enjoyed it .


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 12, 2012)

Lovely stuff and I am suitably jealous!


----------



## daimo_45 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey, I went there last week too! Did the Pigeons go MEEEEEEENTAL when you went into theater room with the grand piano? I climbed the ladder at the back of the stage too! I saw that children's ankle brace too!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 12, 2012)

daimo_45 said:


> Hey, I went there last week too! Did the Pigeons go MEEEEEEENTAL when you went into theater room with the grand piano? I climbed the ladder at the back of the stage too! I saw that children's ankle brace too!



they did flit about a bit yes!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice one! Seen this before, but your photos really do the place justice! Keep 'em coming B!


----------



## night crawler (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice set of photo's.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 13, 2012)

Got to second P7's comment there. I had it slated for this weekend but I've got to work now, booooooooooooooo! 

Nice pix Bex. I like the grand pno and isn't it amazing to see shiny floors instead of rotten wood and mould!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 13, 2012)

Great shots...really like the piano one. 

Looks a lovely place.


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 16, 2012)

Great stuff NK 
Was a great giggle , yet another visits on the card lol as a few bits yet to be done

SK


----------



## nelly (Jan 17, 2012)

Cracking stuff Bec's, I love em all, but that roof one really gets my juices going, its mint!!!

We all missed you at the weekend  Soon eh?


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Jan 17, 2012)

Great photo's. Need to get down to this place soon!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 17, 2012)

nelly said:


> Cracking stuff Bec's, I love em all, but that roof one really gets my juices going, its mint!!!
> 
> We all missed you at the weekend  Soon eh?




Brilliant photos as always, sounds like a fab time was had by all and good for you getting down there.. yes rather gutted about not making it..but sure theyl be more..
roofs errr! need to try and crack the higher stuff this year!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 18, 2012)

A crackin' set of snaps!

Love the one of the notice on the door regarding the Master Key, and also the one with the old radio -quality! 

Ta for sharing


----------



## eclectic_fence (Jan 19, 2012)

It's pics like these that have sparked my new-found interest in urbex. Shame I wont get much chance to indulge.


----------



## skeleton key (Jan 20, 2012)

eclectic_fence said:


> It's pics like these that have sparked my new-found interest in urbex. Shame I wont get much chance to indulge.



Never say never 
Its what we do 

SK


----------



## eclectic_fence (Jan 22, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> Never say never
> Its what we do
> 
> SK



Well it's my birthday in just over a week, when the wife asks what I want to do I know what I'm going to suggest lol


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 12, 2012)

thought ide add this to my report..found incredibly by luck at another location....


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 12, 2012)

Brilliant shots, I do like this place. Still need to get up the tower!


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my word :spinny: That's the dogs nuts for sure. Crawls away slavering in the corner


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 12, 2012)

seffyboy523 said:


> Brilliant shots, I do like this place. Still need to get up the tower!



oh gosh ..braver than me..i sat at the bottom looking up that was enough!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Stunning, awesome, amazing - I'm running out of good things to say about your posts.


----------



## samiileigh (Apr 13, 2012)

This place is stunning. 
Great pictures!


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 13, 2012)

this is awesome 
, im adding it to the list, my google earth is coverd in pins now.
great photos.


----------



## KingRat (Apr 14, 2012)

Wonderful set, thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks an amazing place,thanks for sharing.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 30, 2012)

Brillant as Always Bexs Thank You x


----------

